# GT: Game 67 @ Bulls 3/20



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(30-36) VS 
Chicago Bulls(39-29)

WHEN: Tuesday, March 20 2007 - 5:30 PM PT|10:30 PM ET
WHERE: United Center - Chicago , IL
MEDIA: KTLA the CW; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Clippers won 110-98


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out
Quinton Ross - Day To Day


Bulls Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Kirk Hinrich | Ben Gordon | Luol Deng | PJ Brown | Ben Wallace

 Key Reserves







|







|








Chris Duhon | Andres Nocioni | Tyrus Thomas

Injury Report:


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 89-84
Q's Prediction Record: 39-27


ESPN Preview:



Los Angeles Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy insists his team is playing good basketball on its current road trip, but the Clippers' slide down the Western Conference standings suggests otherwise.

The Clippers try to snap out of their recent funk as their road trip continues Tuesday against the Chicago Bulls.

Los Angeles (30-36) is 1-3 on its current six-game road swing and has lost seven of its last nine games overall. A 101-95 defeat to the New Jersey Nets on Sunday dropped the Clippers -- who committed 18 turnovers -- into ninth place in the West, one game behind the Golden State Warriors for the eighth and final playoff berth.

"Again our turnovers definitely hurt us," Dunleavy said. "I think other than that we had a little bit better cushion. We played a lot of good minutes on this trip. We haven't shown the Ws for it."

One of the things that upset Dunleavy in Sunday's defeat was Elton Brand's inability to get to the foul line. Brand, who gets to the line almost six times per game on average, went just 1-for-2 from the stripe while the Nets went 14-for-19 in the third quarter alone.

"Obviously he must not have any kind of game, because every other star in this league gets to the free throw line, but since he can't get there anymore maybe he's lost his game," Dunleavy said sarcastically. "I don't know. As many times as he touches the ball, he's got to get to the free throw line more for us."

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
8th ranked Bulls are hosting the 16th ranked Clippers and are projected to win by a margin of 5.2 points or more. The same site gives the Bulls a 69.4% chance of winning, while giving the Clippers a 30.5% chance of winning.

*​


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


>


:lol: 

never gets old because of brand's expression


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh brother, more dumb turnovers ruining the Clippers play...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

You've gotta love when the moron official who doesn't have a decent view of the play makes a call that the ref 4 feet away didn't make. brand gets fouled with no call, the ball gets tipped away, then he gets called for travelling?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 50-45 at the half. Officiating is much better then last game, so Clippers should take this one if Maggette doesn't play in crunch time and turn it over...AGAIN.


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought I'd see if this board is less dead than the ESPN board. That board is deader than Kaman's hookshot.

Will Maggz have more shots than turnovers tonight?


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

Ralph: "Kaman got there just a .... tad late". He ought to just make an recording of that for the 'K' key of his computer.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

JGlanton said:


> I thought I'd see if this board is less dead than the ESPN board. That board is deader than Kaman's hookshot.
> 
> Will Maggz have more shots than turnovers tonight?


I'd be surprised if he doesn't.


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

Next play, Mike says of Kaman's next foul "boy he got there just a hair late".


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

Mobley and Brand are carrying the Clips this trip. Will one other guy please stand up? That's all we need.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok I am here to do the remainder of the game.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses the FT.

Deng misses, good defense by either TT or Mags.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Offensive 3 seconds.

Offensive foul on Mobley.

LOL what a pass by Wallace, off the back of Deng.

Hart to Maggette who gets hacked and will shot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Gordan misses a quick jumper.

Mobley misses a curl jumper.

Gordan misses and loose ball foul on Tyrus.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT got fouled and will shoot 2.

TT makes 1 out of 2.

Hinrich misses but Wallace is there for the dunk, look like offensive goal tend, no?

Ross misses badly.

Deng gets fouled on the shot by Ross.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Deng makes both FT's.

Brand misses a LONG jumper as the shot clock expires.

TT has a smart foul on Wallace who will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallace makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley misses a tough jumper.

TT WITH A MOSNTER BLOCK.

mObley throws it away


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

wow that was a crazy sequence of plays


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thomas block was sweeeeeeeeeet, I wanna see how Eltons was :|


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich got fouled and makes both Ft's.

Maggette misses a jumper badly.

Duhon drives and hits the floater.

Hinrich fouls Hart and he will shoot 2.

Hart makes both Ft's.

Hinrich misses, Deng gets it and misses.

Hinrich picks up his 4th on Maggette.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> wow that was a crazy sequence of plays


I hope TT is ok.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Duhon misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 71
Bulls 70

Not bad right now. The Clippers just need to step up overrall and take over in the final quarter.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, there had to be another camera that got EB's block.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers are 23-2 when they lead after 3 quarters.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This 4th quarter is huge especially since the Hornets won tonight


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

Weasel, I think I spy NGC1232 in your avatar


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets stripped.

Foul on Ross????

Deng misses but Wallace tips it in.

Blocking foul on Bulls.

Hart air balls it.

Gordan offensive foul.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

What a collision!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JGlanton said:


> Weasel, I think I spy NGC1232 in your avatar


What is NGC1232?? Never heard of it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Hart has the worst jumper in the league for a guard. Ugh


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores.

Bulls misses but Wallace gets the offensive rebound.

Duhon hits a 3.

MObley with a TOUGH 3!!!


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

Weasel said:


> What is NGC1232?? Never heard of it.


Well, now you know what your avatar picture is


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Great plays by Corey[damn did I say that].

Ok, now we need to score each time and play some tough defense. I wonder if we'll see Hack-A-Ben.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Cat has been stroking it from downtown. We are actually making some 3s


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Great plays by Corey[damn did I say that].
> 
> Ok, now we need to score each time and play some tough defense. I wonder if we'll see Hack-A-Ben.


True...We all know that Dunleavy loves to hack Ben. Im not a big fan of it. It ruins the pace of the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> True...We all know that Dunleavy loves to hack Ben. Im not a big fan of it. It ruins the pace of the game.


Ruins the pace, yes but it's smart strategy and an exploit. I'm not a big fan of it either, but hey, if it works, why not go for it?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette fouls Hinirch on the shot.

Hinrich makes 1 out of 2.

Duhon fouls Maggette, non-shooting.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I wonder if Ewing called glass, Clippers up 4. C'mon Clips, hold on .


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Ruins the pace, yes but it's smart strategy and an exploit. I'm not a big fan of it either, but hey, if it works, why not go for it?


I agree if it gets you the W then go for it but we sure look lame when it doesnt work


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*BLOCKED* by Kaman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Someone woke up Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits a long jumper.

Hinrich wow tough shot.

Maggette gets fouled on the shot.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Hinrich misses a quicky.

Ewing wow nice bank for him.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 82-78.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This game is huge! We have to pull this one out


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Two great plays by Kaman, good job!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman had a nice put back

Nice job by Ross getting to the line.

DAMN I saw the block again and Kaman all but palmed the ball....

Brand is back in as Ross makes the first and the second, Clips back up 6


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

WHERE was the foul? Damn after that beautiful defensive stance


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross gets fouled on the jumper.

Ross makes both FT's.

Bah, Ewing threw away the good steal....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C'mon, up 4, let's keep this damn lead by scoring on the offensive end


Beautiful strip by Mobley, more defense!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing gives me the more defense! Score now please, I said score no turnover and nice foul by Ross, that's 5 on him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallace gets the Dunk.

Mobley misses a jumper.

Good kick ball by Kaman.

Mobley with a nice strip but ball goes out on him.

Gordan AIR BALL.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Smart foul by Q


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice bucket by Elton, and the Clippers playing solid D, but Deng just hit that. 1:25 left for the Hack-A-Ben if Clips do run it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Keep feeding him!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bah Mobley throws it away.

Ross saves the basket but gets his 5th.

Hinrich misses a 3.

Brand posts up and scores! Nice.

Deng hits a tough, long shot.

Ewing drives and hits the jumper!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing has been playing awesome, why can't he play like this everytime? 

Kaman nice D, and Cips get it right back, Brand misses, DEFENSE!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

God Damn Another Kaman Block!


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

nice block by Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman blocks Gordans 3!

Brand a tough shot, too tough.

PJ misses, Deng gets and Kaman blocks it out!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaman is going crazy on the defensive end


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice block again by Kaman


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

We really need Ewing and Kaman to continue playing like this if we want to make the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Deng misses in and out.

Maggette misses a long 2.

Gorgan misses but Deng gets it.

Wallace gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice defense but please rebound.

Great foul on Big Ben not letting him get the easy 2. Now just score on the offensive end.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallace makes 1 out of 2.

Ewing for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing steals it and calls time!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ewing!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EWINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

God damn Ewing where were you when we needed you and nice hustle EWING, time-out Clips!

Ewing and Kaman get the game ball!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We are looking damn good! Nothing retarded please


----------



## JGlanton (Dec 6, 2006)

Ewing making smart plays in the 4th, and a three!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette should really ice this game, nice win, I hope there is no huge let down though 

Corky hits his first and his second 10 point game!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Make our free throws and this one is overrrrrr!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled.

Maggette makes both FT's!

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 10 with 1:06.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's reach 100!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich misses the jumper.

Ewing gets the rebound and gets fouled.

Ewing makes both FT's.

Hinrich drives and scores.

Ewing gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing makes both FT's.

Ewing fouls out.

Gordan makes both FT's.

Maggette gets fouled.

Bulls need to give up, they lost no need to prolong the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing fouls it, with the game ball. 

Clippers SHUT down Ben Gordon in the second half, he has 2 points now, both worthless FT's. 

:curse: Bulls are stretching this out, we have a game tomorrow night damnit. Put in Davis, Singleton, Korolev and rest the stars.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Sefo misses a layup.

Mobley drives and scores.

Duhon air balls a unnecessary 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers win 103-89! 2-3 now on the road trip[Should be 3-2, the game against Jersey was all but handed besides Corky's turnovers] and will either be a game out of or tied for the 8th seed pending the W's results.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 103
Bulls 89

Player of the game is Ewing. Though he didn't have the best stats he sure was huge in the 4th. He got all his points in the 4th and hits some very big shots. Good job Daniel.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i stopped watching it after the first quarter, and just saw the results and am glad, we SHOOOOUUULD win 
against the Bucks, play like we have been playing...and the Warriors lost!!!

:yay:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

what the hell??? we won??? a road win=sign of the apocalypse...


----------

